# Catalytic Converter



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Ok people, I've done a search and cant find the answer. How many catalytic converters does a 98 200sx se have? Is it one on the header, and a reasonator on the pipe, or is it two converters????? I'm really confused, I'm in the process of ordering a magnaflow muffler right now, and i need to know what to tell the guys at the muffler shop where to start my new 2 inch pipe from. Thanks


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Come on guys, somebody at least answer my question.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I think the 1.6 has just one, but don't quote me. Why can't you just take your car to the muffler shop and have them look at it and order accordingly.


----------

